# Does anyone know what happened to ZBSL?



## LauraSG (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been purchasing products sporadically from ZBSL over the past several years. I recently went online to take a look at their catalog to place an order and was disappointed to find that it is no longer available and that their phone and fax numbers have been disconnected. Does anyone know what happened to them and when it happened? Thanks.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Their website came up for me just now but I didn't try the phone numbers.


----------



## mserica (Aug 15, 2011)

LauraSG said:


> I have been purchasing products sporadically from ZBSL over the past several years. I recently went online to take a look at their catalog to place an order and was disappointed to find that it is no longer available and that their phone and fax numbers have been disconnected. Does anyone know what happened to them and when it happened? Thanks.


I would like to know the exact same thing, I am new to making t-shirts and I was told by another company to contact ZSBL for rhinestone transfers, but when I tried to go to their website a message pops up saying website is unavailable. If you know of any other place to find the rhinestone transfers please let me know. By the way I live in the Miami area.

Thanks


----------



## JSparkles (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,
We know ZBSL is not functioning under that name anymore, I believe they have different company that is still functioning, but I don't know the name!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is the message I received from ZBSL back in April when I emailed them.

Good Morning,

Zbsl is no longer in business.We assist some of our customers with the information,because Crystal Trends is a local company that use to be a sub-contractor for zbsl,and you can reference our style numbers for stock designs.They do have a 5gross minimium for loose stones,and 6pc minimium for stock designs.
$400.00 minimium for custom designs.


Crystal Trends
2930-A SW 30th Avenue
Hallandale, Fl 33009
Ph: 954-454-8647
Fax.888-811-6922
E-mail: info[USER=5632]@crystal[/USER]trends.com


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

mserica said:


> I would like to know the exact same thing, I am new to making t-shirts and I was told by another company to contact ZSBL for rhinestone transfers, but when I tried to go to their website a message pops up saying website is unavailable. If you know of any other place to find the rhinestone transfers please let me know. By the way I live in the Miami area.
> 
> Thanks


Try Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers They are in Florida. They have good stones, good transfers, great service at a reasonable price I think. My experiences with them have been good.

Ray


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Mat at Rhinestone World is on the west coast of FL.


----------



## ANDYCAGUA (Jan 5, 2014)

LauraSG said:


> I have been purchasing products sporadically from ZBSL over the past several years. I recently went online to take a look at their catalog to place an order and was disappointed to find that it is no longer available and that their phone and fax numbers have been disconnected. Does anyone know what happened to them and when it happened? Thanks.


try ZBSLDESIGNS.COM 954-987-6001


----------



## ANDYCAGUA (Jan 5, 2014)

Try ZBSLDESIGNS.COM 954-987-6001 LOCATED IN HOLLYWOOD,FL
Its the same company for custom logo's and over 2000 crystal or metallic designs.
The best in the industry of embellishments.


----------



## ANDYCAGUA (Jan 5, 2014)

Try ZBSLDESIGNS.COM 954-987-6001 LOCATED IN HOLLYWOOD,FL
Its the same company for custom logo's and over 2000 crystal or metallic designs.
The best in the industry of embellishments.


----------



## ANDYCAGUA (Jan 5, 2014)

Try ZBSLDESIGNS.COM 954-987-6001 LOCATED IN HOLLYWOOD,FL
Its the same company for custom logo's and over 2000 crystal or metallic designs.
The best in the industry of embellishments.


----------



## ANDYCAGUA (Jan 5, 2014)

Try ZBSLDESIGNS.COM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Andy.---do you really need FIVE posts with same info between 9:30 and 10:07?


----------

